# Proper pronunciation of Dendrobates???



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

I've heard it being said in a couple differnt ways. How do u actualy pernounce the genus?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Den-drow-bait-ees


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Its always fun to try and guess how some names are pronounced - some you'll never figure out til you hear it. I remember first getting into the hobby and trying to pronounce some of the names (having only seen the names written) and having experienced keepers say them like latin is their first language lol.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

It's actually a bit of a pet peeve of mine, hearing some of these names pronounced incorrectly- but only when they argue about pronounciation. I actually got in a heated argument at the Raleigh expo in August about how to pronounce Dendrobates. He said "Den-drow-baits". I said "Den-drow-bait-ees". GRRRR. And, such things as "Leucomelas" and "Azureus" get mispronounced often, but those don't really bother me. I'm kind of odd about these kinds of things. Then again, I mispronounced "atelopus" for the longest time...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, who really knows how to pronounce "atelopus" (latin is a dead language after all) but it does make life easier if people pronounce it the same way so you don't have to puzzle it out which species they are talking about. I remember Justin Yeager and I sitting around McDonalds getting food at IAD a couple IADs ago (I think it was the same year as the "I threw up here, and here, and here" Costa Rica talk he gave) talking about atelopus, and pronouncing it two different ways. Tho, mine made more sense considering the spelling, and he later adopted it, and is spreading "how-corey-pronounces-atelopus" love all over the world with his atelopus DVD. Bwhahaha.

"Den-drow-baits" I do have to admit, is wrong, and bugs me too. There is an "-es" on the end, not an "-s". It's like a cross between "dendrobatids" and "dendrobates" which makes it confusing on if the person is talking about the family or the genus. And if I'm erked enough I tell them that, even if I clearly know they are talking about the genus.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

If i said "dendrobates" in Polish pronouncment ... will You understand  ?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would probibly take me a minute to figure it out! I've talked with a couple frog lovers across the pond and each time its taken a few minutes to figure out what the other person is talking about, since we are so used to hearing how its pronounced in our own accents! Tho luckily I've started to pick up on german frog words which made talking to a very nice german researcher at FrogDay Atlanta as we didn't have to translate!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry Corey, but Atelopus can be pronounced A-teal-o-pus or A-tell-o-pus, with the first being correct Latin as prescribed by Alex Sens. Ed K will argue that it's a dead language though so who cares. You convinced me to change my pronounciation of hoogmoedi, which I could barely pronounce my own way anyway... 

As for Dendrobates, I say Den-drow-bates in the US, and Dend-drow-bAtUs (accents being in uppercase) in Latin America. Spanish is closer to Latin than English is, so I'd say when in doubt, use the Spanish version. 

But...

It's a dead language.

Also, need I remind those were around for John Daly's talk back in like 99 how he said E. tricolor (tri-colr), versus E. tricolour (tri-col-lure). That made the trendy list to say for a year or so.
j


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

pfeilgifkikkers is nice  and pfeilgiftfrosch


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

"Leucomelas" and "Azureus" Just to make sure. How do u pronounce these guys also.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

My favorite is when people mumble the frogs name or say it really quick because they are unsure of how to say it, but want to act like they know how to say it. :lol:


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I definitely say "den-drow-BAHT-ez" (soft "z")... I believe it is closer to the actual Latin pronunciation. "Den-dro-bait-ees" sounds really weird to me, but I guess it's better than dendro-baits.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Yeah, I think you are right. I do pronouce it with a z sound more than a s sound.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

to clarify my earlier post, I say the word with a short "e" at the end, not a long "e." ie den-dro-BAHT-us" or "den-dro-baht-ez"


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I say Den-drow-bates in the US


That's what I say it and the only way I've heard it pronounced. I always took the "es" as a silent "e" that makes the long "a" sound in bate, then s to be plural. I don't know the correct spelling, but AZDR doesn't include the "s" in their name so if they're wrong that would be quite a blunder as far as a company name. Horrible example of proof, I know, but I really don't want to put in the effort right now to dig up better stuff.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is a good thread, I've wondered the same thing since I have read the words but not heard them pronounced. But since we've all been there at one time or another, hopefully the more experienced ones will forgive us and gently correct us (without poking fun) when we pronounce it the wrong way. We have to learn somehow, right?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

The "s" is not plural -and AZDR IS wrong. "dendrobate" is not a word - the genus is Dendrobates. Just like Eublepharis or Bothrops or Crotalus, you wouldn't drop the "s." More to the point, the idea of singular genera doesn't really have a meaning - the whole idea of the genus name is to identify a group of evolutionarily related organisms. 

As an aside, some people (on this board and elsewhere) become confused about the word "species." "Species" is BOTH the singular AND the plural. The word "specie" does NOT exist. Allright I'll stop preaching now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

This is the polish name of the dyeing poison dart frog (tinc):
Drzewołaz Malarski

Pumilio:

Drzewołaz Karłowaty

Leucomelas:

Drzewołaz żółto-czarny 



Can somebody pronounce that ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm gettin deja vous. Try pronouncing that like a french man/woman.
I'm sure we had this same argument back in the summer.

In anycase, I used to pronounce it Dendro-bat-eeeees. That became way too exhausting, so I got lazy and in my head, which is the only place I hear the word, it now sounds like Dendro-baits. You start saying Dendro-bat-eeees to people and they look at you like you are crazy, or like you dont belong in this country or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

deja *vu* :wink:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well specie is a word even if it is being used incorrectly with respect to the frogs. Just so people know specie refers to coins. So unless the frogs become precious metal or are being used as a coin..... 
See http://www.thefreedictionary.com/specie

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Dendrobatidae said:


> deja *vu* :wink:


Thank you, now I know. I took too much french for my own good. They tought me vous for 7 years, but never mentioned deja vu. Anyone the literal translation???


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Ed said:


> Well specie is a word even if it is being used incorrectly with respect to the frogs. Just so people know specie refers to coins. So unless the frogs become precious metal or are being used as a coin.....
> See http://www.thefreedictionary.com/specie
> 
> Ed


I stand corrected. Thanks for pointing that out, Ed. In the other usage, however, "specie" makes no sense.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

YUSSS! I was talking to Jon Werner on the phone, and he corrected my pronounciation of atelopus, but, apparently, as cited in an earlier responce to this thread, I was right! I guess I *have* learned something in the last 3 years of Latin...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Here's a link I found that breaks down the pronunciation of Latin biological names in a very understandable manner: link



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I've always pronounced epipedobates epi-ped-oh-bait-s, would that be a butchered pronunciation?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Jordan B said:


> I've always pronounced epipedobates epi-ped-oh-bait-s, would that be a butchered pronunciation?


Again, I'm almost positive that all the vowels get pronounced. I believe the proper pronunciation of Epipedobates is:

eh-PIP-ehd-o-bah-tez (or?) eh-PIP-ehd-o-bah-tees


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I found it very funny at IAD last year how there were tons of different pronunciations going around. Granted I have no clue myself as I live on a computer and almost never have to say them. I also have the bad habit of shortening everything. Leuc, Vents, Amys, etc etc...


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

npaull said:


> Jordan B said:
> 
> 
> > I've always pronounced epipedobates epi-ped-oh-bait-s, would that be a butchered pronunciation?
> ...


I think it'd be the second one. I suppose, as long as we know what everyone is talking about, it's all good.


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

So, how do you pronounce Hydei? I've have been having this discussion with my frogdealer.

My take is that the "y" is pronounced like the German u - umlaut. Y is a vowel in Latin. The "ei" is a dipthong and should be pronounced like a long "a".

That leaves the pronunciation at hoo - day, I think. I could be wrong, though. I've never understood how the accented syllable is chosen. There's also at least four different pronunciation methods to confuse matters even more.

Any ideas?

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

I pronounce it, in my head, as Hi-dee-iiii or Hi-dee-a, havent made up my mind yet. But it never occurred to me to pronounce the Y as a U. I don't know nothing 'bout no German though.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

It's hi-dee-eye. I did a ton of work in genetics labs in college with bio profs who worked incessantly with fruitflies; that is the only way it was ever pronounced. I spoke to a Classics/Latin major friend of mine, who said that pronunciation in latin words is very similar to Spanish in some ways, in that you pronounce all the vowels. So Dendrobates is in fact den-dro-baht-ez or den-dro-baht-ees, I don't think it's particularly important which way, as long as each vowel gets pronounced.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

the correct pronunciation of dendrobates epipedibates and phyllobates is w/ the ending sounding as the ending of cortez(fortes in fide ie. strong in faith/belief). it`s been about 20 years since i took latin but i remember because i liked the word acies for a band name and i thouhgt it was pronounced ace e isss (kind of kissesque) and i later found the c was ch sound and es was ezz making the pronounciation a - chi - ezzz. i know it doesnt sound natural but most latin doesnt. agricolae et puellae!! i rest my case. (translation: the girl is a farmer or is it the farmer is a girl? i cant remember)


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> the correct pronunciation of dendrobates epipedibates and phyllobates is w/ the ending sounding as the ending of cortez(fortes in fide ie. strong in faith/belief). it`s been about 20 years since i took latin but i remember because i liked the word acies for a band name and i thouhgt it was pronounced ace e isss (kind of kissesque) and i later found the c was ch sound and es was ezz making the pronounciation a - chi - ezzz. i know it doesnt sound natural but most latin doesnt. agricolae et puellae!! i rest my case. (translation: the girl is a farmer or is it the farmer is a girl? i cant remember)


Actually, you just said "Farmers and girls." It wouldn't be like "Cortez" at all if you go by correct Latin prnounciation (I assume you're talking about Cortez, the Spanish conquistador).


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Actually, you just said "Farmers and girls." It wouldn't be like "Cortez" at all if you go by correct Latin prnounciation (I assume you're talking about Cortez, the Spanish conquistador).

anyway it sounds funny.
like i said it has been 20 years but thats how mr driscoll pronounced it according to correct latin pronounciation, i guess, by his standards. i believed he had been around long enough to know first hand considering he also taught latin to my father. yes, cortez the killer(neil young).


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

frogfarm said:


> Actually, you just said "Farmers and girls." It wouldn't be like "Cortez" at all if you go by correct Latin prnounciation (I assume you're talking about Cortez, the Spanish conquistador).
> 
> anyway it sounds funny.
> like i said it has been 20 years but thats how mr driscoll pronounced it according to correct latin pronounciation, i guess, by his standards. i believed he had been around long enough to know first hand considering he also taught latin to my father. yes, cortez the killer(neil young).


Wow, I just realized how completely rude that earlier post sounded. Sorry, I'm running a fever right now... no excuse, but I suppose I'm just typing what's on my mind. But, I suppose even Latin varies from teacher to teacher and book to book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Khamul1of9 said:


> I pronounce it, in my head, as Hi-dee-iiii or Hi-dee-a, havent made up my mind yet. But it never occurred to me to pronounce the Y as a U. I don't know nothin 'bout no German though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

*Still an unanswered question*

As a new frogger who has read and emailed but never spoken to anyone, I don't even know how to pronounce the type of frogs I want to buy. Someone asked earlier in this thread but I never saw an answer...how do you pronounce "Leucomelas" and "Azureus" (Lou-com-a-los?) (Azure-us?)


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Luke-oh-mell-as and Ah-zur-ee-us.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Still an unanswered question*



MichaelK said:


> As a new frogger who has read and emailed but never spoken to anyone, I don't even know how to pronounce the type of frogs I want to buy. Someone asked earlier in this thread but I never saw an answer...how do you pronounce "Leucomelas" and "Azureus" (Lou-com-a-los?) (Azure-us?)


They are pronounced, "Luke's" and "The blue ones"... haha.

Just kidding. I agree with what Jordan B said.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought it was "Luko-me-las"


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Luke-o-may-las is how I say it.

Ah-zur-ee-us is how I say the blue one.


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i always say it as den-drow-bates

in the us english language, Den-drow-bait-ees woulden't be gramerically correct as far as i know.
in the last part of the word, the 'a' and the 'e' coulden't both be long vowels. the 'e' would be silent making the 'a' a long vowel. or the 'a' would be short and the 'e' a long vowel



"So, how do you pronounce Hydei"
y can sound like an i or a y. the i on the end would make the e a long e.
i would pronounce it Hi-D



overall, you can't really say thier is a 'correct' pronounciation of any word. different areas of a country have different accents and different languages have different grammer rules. thus said, when it comes to a global forum like this, thier can really be no 'correct' pronounciation as the same word will sound differently when spoken with different accents and different languages might have different grammer rules to say how to say it.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, but the bottom line is that binomials are meant to be pronounced using Latin pronunciation rules. Not English or any other language’s pronunciation rules. Dendrobats is incorrect no matter where you are from. Latin is long dead, but there are still accepted rules for pronunciation. When someone who is well informed about such things corrects those of us who are not as well informed, we should accept the guidance of the more knowledgeable person.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree about it supposed to be pronounced in latin style. So one question for those of you who know latin. The last e's in for example, Luecomelas and, Dendrobates, Azureus, they are never silent corect? And further more, they don't sound like eh, they sound like e in eek. Correct? I hope so, cause thats the rule I'm pronouncing by.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

How do the experts pronounce Chytrid? I’ve been saying ky-trid but I’m not sure if this is correct.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Khamul1of9 said:


> I agree about it supposed to be pronounced in latin style. So one question for those of you who know latin. The last e's in for example, Luecomelas and, Dendrobates, Azureus, they are never silent corect? And further more, they don't sound like eh, they sound like e in eek. Correct? I hope so, cause thats the rule I'm pronouncing by.


Correct. It would be "den-drow-bait-ees". "Ah-zur-ee-us" The ah isn't long, but more of a shortish one. Just a few examples.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

According to an old professor of mine, "den-drow-baht-ehs" is also a correct pronunciation.


----------

